# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  भूली बिसरी यादें

## suman garg

इस सुत्र में हम उन कलाकारों को याद करेंगे जिनहोंने शुरुआत में बहुत नाम कमाया लेकिन बाद म
वह गुमनामी मे खो गए

----------


## suman garg

यहाँ मैं सबसे पहले बात करना चाहुंगी पंजाबी गायक मलकीत सिंह की
ददो तीन दिन पहले की बात हमारे पडोसी अंकल यूट्यूब पे गाना देख रहे थे गाने के बोल थे तूतक तूतक तूतिया हई जमा लो गाना मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा मैंने अंकल से गाने के बारे में जानकारी ली तो उनहोंने बताया की ये गाना अ
अपने समय का सूपर हिट सोंग था पार्टी फेवरेट टॉप डांस नंबर इस गाने से मलीतसिंह ने खूब नाम कमाया लेकिन क्यों कैसे उनका कोई और गाना या एल्बम इसके बाद पोपुलर नहीं हो सका

----------


## Krishna

जानकारी दीजिये ... .. हम व्याकुल हैं ....

----------


## suman garg

> जानकारी दीजिये ... .. हम व्याकुल हैं ....


कृष्णा जी सुत्र भ्रमण के लिए धंयवाद मेरे पास और अधिक जानकारी नहीं है इनटर्नेट के माध्यम से मिली जानकारी के अनुसार तूतक तूतक तूतिया गाने के लगभग४९ लाख रिकार्ड कि बिक्री हुई थी

----------


## anita

मलकीत सिंह इंग्लैंड में है पर कुछ कारणों से उन्होंने अपने आपको सभी तरह की सोशल साइट्स और सभी तरह के कार्यकर्मो से अपने आपको हटा लिया है

----------


## suman garg

> मलकीत सिंह इंग्लैंड में है पर कुछ कारणों से उन्होंने अपने आपको सभी तरह की सोशल साइट्स और सभी तरह के कार्यकर्मो से अपने आपको हटा लिया है


जी हाँ अनीता जी ने सहीं कहाँ

----------


## suman garg

उत्तम सिंह जी पर मैं आज यहाँ चर्चा करूंगी

----------


## suman garg

उत्तम सिंह (जन्म २५ अगस्त १९४८) एक भारतीय संगीतकार हैं। सिंह ने अपनी संगीत यात्रा की शुरूआत एक वायलिन वादक के रूप में की और तत्पश्चात वे दक्षिण भारतीय संगीतकार इल्लियाराजा के सहायक बन गये।[1] उन्होंने बाद में स्वतंत्र रूप से कई बॉलिवुड फिल्मों में संगीत दिया। दिल तो पागल है (१९९७), गदर:एक प्रेम कथा (२००१), पिंजर (२००३) और रज्जो (२०१३) कुछ प्रसिद्द फ़िल्में हैं जो सिंह के संगीत से सजी हैं।[2]

----------


## mangal

nice to read. further information pl. carry on...

----------

